# New Parent to Archery



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to a great sport.:thumbs_up
I too have 2 young kids (9 & 11) now but they have been shooting for 3 years now. My first advice is to get them into a youth program. Mine shoot for a JOAD Club through our local shop. As far as buying equipment. Make sure they are going to tick with it first. If they seem interested buy the best bow that you can afford. makesure it is very adjustable for draw length. There are several companies that make great kids bows. Look in the classifieds here on AT for used ones. When it comes to accesories you don't have to buy the latest and greatest sight, rest and everything else right away. That stuff can be upgraded over time.
Just get something in their hands and let them have fun.

P.S. Your gonna end up shooting yourself too. You can't just sit there and watch them shoot and not want to shoot yourself.:wink:

If you have any other questions you can send me a PM anytime.


----------



## peanitbear (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks rkjtg. They are taking lessons at the local archery shop. Right now they rent their bows. If they want, we can purchase the bows after the lessons are done taking the price of the rental off the sticker price. So far I am very impressed with the instructors and the staff from our local shop. There is a young girl that helps sometimes that is a national champion.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:wav::welcome::wav:I have two sons, both shoot 13-15yr olds and a daugther that shoots. I also have a bow shop so if you are looking for info or parts I might be able to help.:focus:Glad to have you!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Granuaile (Jan 21, 2009)

I got into archery because I went to watch my son shoot with the local JOAD club after he'd been involved with archery for about a month. He was having so much fun, he wanted me to see how well he was doing. I was really impressed with the coaches, and at how many kids they had gotten involved--from little kids to teenagers. And then one of the coaches handed me a Genesis bow and said "You want to give it a try?" I was hooked after about six arrows!

Every parent needs activities that they can do alongside their kids as they're growing up--something to help them stay connected and have something in common they all enjoy. For us, archery has been great! As my son became a teenager and was less interested in doing stuff with his mom, archery has been one of the things that we still enjoy together. 

It's great your boys are getting involved with shooting. Why not give it a try yourself--you might just get hooked, too! I wish I had started DECADES ago! There are lots of great resources here on AT, and lots of great people to answer questions. As I've started to get a bit more serious about archery lately, AT has been invaluable. Welcome!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav: my kids also shoot they are 8 and 7


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* peanitbear. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Toby Turner (Jan 26, 2009)

*New archery parent*

I am a new archery parent myself. My son purchased a Parker Sidekick XP with his Christmas money and after watching him shoot and seeing how much he enjoys it, I am now in the market for a bow myself. We have been hunting together since he was 5 (now 11) and he has turned into a great hunter. Now he's ready to take it to the next level and harvest his first deer using a bow. I can't wait for archery season to begin.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT. My brother is 12 and he just got into it and loves it. You don't know what your missing out on until you try it for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome, better to have you children involved in archery than video games or drugs. good luck. try participating with them


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*

Another way to keep them off the streets and out of trouble. Great decision


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*JOAD resources*

To get some good instruction and an intro to tournament/target shooting, you can look for a nearby JOAD club (Junior Olympic Archery Development program). They might as well be learn to shoot properly and safely, rather than having to unlearn and the re-learn proper technique, as well as meeting other kids who share an interest in archery. (I help with 2 clubs in Mass. and run a JOAD program at a camp during the summer.)

Some clubs are oriented to recurve Olympic-style shooting and others lean towards compound competition. For the most part, you can rent (at a commercial range) or borrow bows before you decide on an appropriate bow to buy for your guys. 

http://www.usaarcheryjoad.org/p9.html

Other resources are available if you're interested in other styles of shooting - 3D, hunting, etc, but good basic instruction will help either way.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT :thumbs_up


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Archery is a great family sport/hobby!*

Welcome to AT! happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## peanitbear (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you all for your words of welcome. I think I'm going to like it here :wink: My son got his first bullseye this weekend. He was so excited!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

Welcome to a great place. Remember, there are no dumb questions. There are some very knowledgeable archers on here. Your questions will get answered. Here is a good site to explain some of the words used on here. www.huntersfriend.com


----------

